# my dog ate medicated chick starter!



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

I woke up at 2am to the sound of my dog whining and shaking her head repeatedly. She wanted outside a few times but I couldn't get her settled back down after that. I flipped on a light and her whole muzzle was swollen. She vomited right after that, and then became very lethargic. I called the emergency vet. We had to carry her to the car because she wouldn't stand on her own. 

So, four hours later at 6:00am the vet diagnosed her with pancreatitis and gave me 3 different meds, some canned food and a $400 bill. They didn't have a good explanation for the swelling and shaking of her head. They based the dx off some blood work that showed something off in her liver that they attributed to the pork burger she'd stolen earlier in the evening. 

Then this morning in the garage I found the bag of medicated chick starter that I just bought, with a hole in it and I'm certain that's what she ate. I called the vet back, they said she'd be fine but that shouldn't cause the swelling either. 

Now she's resting and I'm keeping an eye on her but I'm still worried. Has anyone else ever had this happen? An allergic reaction to something in the food perhaps? My poor girl!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

It is possible that she got snake bit?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a horse have a reaction to Panacur wormer once and her muzzle swelled. Wonder if something bit your dog, a spider or something?!


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

Well, I hadn't thought about that but it certainly wouldn't be impossible for that to have happened. She also had a little spot on her muzzle where her skin was broken, and I thought maybe she'd just scratched it too hard and tore it open. But earlier yesterday we were sitting outside and heard some weird screeches coming from the chickens, so ran over there and they were all huddled up in a corner of their run. We couldn't find any evidence of predators and I wondered then if we had a snake in the area. Josey would definitely go after one if she saw it, she's a sight hound so every tiny movement spurs her. Thanks for that idea, I'm gonna look more into that!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, the whole incident sounds more like a snake bite (venomous snake) than anything else to me. Our dog Huck got bit by a cottonmouth one time and he had a similar reaction...couldn't walk on his own, lethargic, swelling, vomiting, etc. 

Keep her quiet and let her rest. Hopefully she will recover quickly.


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

Ahh yes I do believe that must be it. I am thankful we have a 24-hour vet and hate to complain, but it stinks to spend that much money and to still feel uneasy and mistrusting of what they say. Both times I've been in there have been the same way too. Lots of $$ and not so many answers  

Thanks SOOO much for the replies, I feel a thousand times better now!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My daughter's dog was snake bitten a couple years ago. Don't know what kind, and we don't have an emergency vet close. She gave her adult benedryl. She had swelling of the muzzle and started shaking. Daughter stayed up with her all night. But after 2 benedryl the dog slept, DD didn't. But we keep benedryl on hand now just in case.


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

That is an excellent idea, Ruby - I don't normally keep that on hand but I will now too. Yesterday heard another commotion from the the coop and sure enough, this time we found a tiny baby snake outside the fence. So we are going to eliminate a couple places that could be potential nesting areas for them and see if we can't get rid of them! The good thing is, I think the only poisonous ones around here are timber rattlers and it was definitely not one of those!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

You should have too many toxic snakes in your area. Thus being said Sulfur is the all time favorite for repelling snakes.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Allergy. Possibly to the corn in the feed....but my bet is something bit her- spider, snake, etc. Give bendryl.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

My dog is around our chicks all the time & has munched the starter before with no reactions. It DOES sound like snake bite. If it is, the face is the best place for a dog to get bit. More cartilage then muscle.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It definitely sounds like an allergic reaction. They can even do the whole vomit/crash thing if it's bad enough to be an anaphylactic reaction. To be honest, here in Iowa, had I seen her, I would not have even put snake bite on the list of differentials! The only snake bite I've ever seen was a dog that was traveling through the area and was bit right before leaving home (and that was in school). Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I would have thought allergic reaction, too. Years ago we had one dog allergic to odd things, including tomato sauce and rawhide bones. Her whole face and neck swelled up and she had to be rushed to the vet to keep her throat from closing.

Hope your pet is feeling better!


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

She is all back to normal! She steals so much food from us that she very well may have had a reaction to something off the kid's dinner plate too. I can't thank everyone enough for your replies! Let me see if I can post a pic...here she is, all better!


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Beautiful dog, glad she is better.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Cannon_Farms said:


> You should have too many toxic snakes in your area. Thus being said Sulfur is the all time favorite for repelling snakes.


Question, does it work for rattlesnakes? Is it poisonous to other wildlife (birds, ground squirrels, domestic pets)? What are potential affects to the environment? (no nearby wells)

I have a low block wall with a view fence in the backyard that backs to a natural desert wash. I was wondering if putting some sulfur on the wash side of the wall would be effective?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Glad she's better. She sure is a pretty girl!


----------

